# freelance personal trainer



## finy

Hello, im coming over to Japan on a work holiday visa at the end of the year.

I will initially be travelling/working in any job I can get, but I was wondering how likely it would be that I could start my own freelance personal training buisness aimed at gaijin/english speaking Japanesse.

Im fully qualified in the UK and work on a freelance basis at nights/weekends.

The services I could offer would be weight training programs in gyms or cardio/body combat/weights circuits in local homes/parks for intense weight loss sessions along with nutritional advise.

I was just wondering if there would be a market for an english speaking pt for gaijins and also japanesse who want to get instructed by a gaijin.

Thank you very much for any replies


----------

